# Canadian Show Rollers



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

We have blacks that when looked at in a certain light you can see a check pattern, or a bar pattern and other times a richer more intense black with no identifiable pattern, how do I get the black to stay intense?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Getting better colored Blacks*

Mate these Black Checkers/Off Blacks to real Silvers, or as many roller guys call them Lavenders. Be sure these Silvers/Lavenders are "without any white" & neither mates with white in toenails etc.. It will improve the Blacks in time with selective breeding....... Happy


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

A similar post on another board produced the following answer:

*Check your intense blacks, I can almost guarantee you will find "grease quills" down the sides (just in front of the sides of the tails and abdomen. They look like little half-opened feathers, almost like little paint brushes. These help intensify the black, as does some of the bronzes. You can breed for these grease quills and they will help*


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Happy. I have silver checks , i will check the toenails to make sure and try it out tks.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Never Knew There Were Different Blacks*

GREETINGS Roller people, Never thought about so many kinds of black. Wow! Genetic is interesting. Is't it? Now I have to go check my birds and see what I got. Mostly I was into red and yellows. But I have all colors.
What did you find out about your birds?


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

The Canadian Show Roller home page is http://crc02.tripod.com/

Enjoy

Let me know what you think......


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Difference?*

Is there any/what are the differences between the "Canadian Show Rollers" and just Show Rollers? I raise Show Rollers and the standards look pretty similar.


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Duns are the shortest route to intensify black. Dun is the dilute of black., so blacks carrying dun , dun works best.


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, Canadian Show Rollers do indeed differ from American Show Rollers. American Show Rollers , when standing properly look as if they are sitting on their feet, they are much more loose feathered, which gives the look of being larger and puffier than that of the Canadian. The idea of the Canadian was to show a tight feathered bird, standing erect with a nice thick neck. The bird looks as it is ready for flight. The American counterpart looks over weight and sluggish. The tail and socks of the baldhead pattern is to be the same as the body color, not white as in the American breed. So there are definite differences. I know that because of the proximity of the Can/ US border, it is not uncommon for breeders of both types to interbreed the two to try to improve one or the other breed. I know for instance that our reds and yellows are very popular to some American Show Roller Breeders.

Thanks for your inquiry.

Barry


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

OVER WEIGHT, SLUGGISH!!! Yep, that describes them, lol. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, overweight and sluggish, you know what I mean, I am talking about appearance to the eye, the physical differences. I did not mean to offend anyone, but the US Show roller defintely looks heavier and its body does rest almost on its feet. There is lots of power in the breed appearance but not one that is attractive to me personally.

I was drawn to the pigeon hobby for many reasons, the main one being that you could release and actually fly birds that would return to you. With that in mind after more than 35 years that is still the attraction to me. Our Canadian show roller is a true roller in every sense, even actually turning while in flight in their pens! 

You asked for comparison and I have tried to show that, I am getting a digital camera soon and maybe we can share some pics.

talk soon


----------

